# FREE Online 2x2 Comp



## Humble Cuber (Apr 15, 2020)

Drop your times in the comments on this youtube video, scrambles are in the description of the video!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 15, 2020)

Humble Cuber said:


> Drop your times in the comments on this youtube video, scrambles are in the description of the video!


You just posted 3 videos in different threads all at once. Please try and space them out, and maybe keep them to one thread dedicated to your YT, unless you feel the video is quite interesting and appeals to everyone.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 15, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> You just posted 3 videos in different threads all at once. Please try and space them out, and maybe keep them to one thread dedicated to your YT, unless you feel the video is quite interesting and appeals to everyone.


Someone just suggested that in a different thread of his, so he'll probably make one big thread soon.


----------



## Humble Cuber (Apr 15, 2020)

How do i make my own thread, do i just put it all in one kind of thread?


----------



## brododragon (Apr 15, 2020)

This is it's own thread (the conversation) so instead just make something like this but titled something like "Humble Cuber YT" and instead of having a text posts, post videos.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 15, 2020)

Humble Cuber said:


> How do i make my own thread, do i just put it all in one kind of thread?


Yeah


----------



## Humble Cuber (Apr 15, 2020)

brododragon said:


> This is it's own thread (the conversation) so instead just make something like this but titled something like "Humble Cuber YT" and instead of having a text posts, post videos.


Ohhhhhh, I understand now! Thanks so much! The last thing is, do I post the video in the comment area like this or do I just post them in the main area up above?


----------



## brododragon (Apr 15, 2020)

Humble Cuber said:


> Ohhhhhh, I understand now! Thanks so much! The last thing is, do I post the video in the comment area like this or do I just post them in the main area up above?


Put them in the comment area, each one a sperate comment, like this:








I am going to post all my daily cubing videos in this thread starting from today


1#




www.speedsolving.com


----------

